# Que gère Pajemploi en fin de contrat ?



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
J'ai eu 2 fin de contrats en octobre. Je précise que je remets tout aux PE : dernier BS, attestation POLE EMPLOI, solde de tout compte, certificat de travail.
Contrat 1 : la maman a fait la déclaration Pajemploi. A signalé la fin de contrat mais n'a rien demandé de plus à ¨Pajemploi.
Contrat 2 : la maman a fait la déclaration Pajemploi... mais malgré le fait que tous les papiers étaient déjà prêts et signés, la maman a du cliquer sur un truc pour générer les papiers de fin de contrat. Car 2 jours plus tard elle m'a envoyé par mail, un certificat de travail, un solde de tout compte et l'attestation POLE EMPLOI. Vu qu'elle a oublié de saisir le montant, des IR, le solde de tout compte (généré pat Pajemploi) est faux en plus.... . Alors que celui que je lui avais remis est exact.
Ma question : Est-ce que du coup pour ce PE, Pajemploi a transmis l'attestation Employeur à POLE EMPLOI automatiquement ?
Car comme je ne savais pas que la maman allait redemander les papiers de fin de contrat à Pajemploi, j'avais déjà transmis moi via mon espace l'Attestation Employeur à POLE EMPLOI.
Vous pensez qu'ils vont aussi l'avoir reçu de Pajemploi ? Dans ce cas ça va faire doublon..... Et je vais devoir contacter les potes de POLE EMPLOI ? ? ?
Merci à celles qui ont des PE qui ont généré les docs de fin de contrat via Pajemploi. Si elles peuvent de donner leur retour.


----------



## isa19 (30 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,
 oui je crois que pajemploi transmet directement à pole emploi. Appelez votre conseiller pour annuler ce doublon surtout que l'attestation faite par pajemploi est peut-être différente. Pour le solde de tt compte il n'est pas obligatoire mais  si elle a oublié les Indemnités de repas  elle doit rectifier via son espace  et rajouter les I.R    Avez vous comparé  votre attestation pole emploi et celle qu'elle vous a remise  ??


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

@isa19 
Tu me vouvoies maintenant ????  😂 
Alors oui j'ai comparé les 2.
Celle de Pajemploi : date d'engagement de la procédure de licenciement : 26 septembre. La mienne 27 septembre. Mais cette date a-t-elle une importance ?
Mais par contre on est OK sur la période d'emploi.
Nombre d'heures hebdo : 34 sur Pajemploi, 35 sur la mienne (mais c'est la mienne qui est exacte : 8,5 + 10,5 +10,5 + 5,5 = 35)
Après les salaires et l'indemnité ICCP, il y a juste une différence de 1 centime (question d'arrondi).

Je vais quand même envoyer un mail à mon conseiller indemnisation vous vérifier qu'il n'y a pas doublon.
Merci


----------



## isa19 (30 Octobre 2022)

euh !!!! c'est les 4 étoiles qui font cet effet


----------



## VirKill (3 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs, je fais au plus simple au plus sûr pas d'oubli ni d'erreur, les  docs fin de contrat c'est moi qui les remplit, on vérifie avec le PE ensemble et j'envoie le tout à pole emploi, hors de question pour moi de p


----------



## VirKill (3 Novembre 2022)

oupsss hors de question pour moi de passer par pajemploi concernant les fins de contrat, ils sont en erreur en permanence ça traine en en temps, ils me courent sur le haricot.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Normalement lorsque c’est correctement rempli avec les chiffres de l’AM c’est vraiment les mêmes montants.
Il faut demander aux parents avant de valider une capture d’ecran et attendre L’ACCORD DE L’AM pour valider. 
C’est comme ça que je procède. Les PE m'écoutent car je leur dis sinon ils devront tout refaire et comme ça les gonflent ... et comme je suis un piranha 😀 ils préfèrent attendre mon feu vert 

C’est dans l’intérêt des 2 cotés.


----------



## isa19 (3 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,
 perso je dis aux P.E de ne pas demander les doc, déclaration comme d'habitude et je fournis tout et je transmet moi-même l'attest à pole-emploi. Lapaje merci les erreurs .....


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors figurez-vous que j'ai eu la suite de mes aventures....
Ce mois-ci j'avais calculé que je devais avoir 1 ARE pour Octobre.
Ne voyant rien se déclencher j'envoie un message à mon conseiller indemnisation, pour lui demander si "par hasard", il n'y aurait pas eu doublon pour l'attestation employeur de mon employeur M ? 
Il a vérifié et ...bingo... j'avais vu juste. Il a donc remis le dossier à jour et l'ARE s'est déclenchée....

@Chantou1 
Sur l'attestation POLE EMPLOI générée par Pajemploi, il est écrit qu'elle est établie selon les éléments fournis par l'employeur lors des déclarations de salaire chaque mois.
Alors pour cet employeur par exemple, il faudra qu'ils m'expliquent pourquoi sur le BS de septembre il y a 45 heures.
Et que sur l'Attestation Employeur Pajemploi ça devient 44.
Pourquoi sur le BS le salaire brut de octobre est de 193.45 et l'ICCP de 44.58 et pourquoi sur l'AE Pajemploi ça bascule à 193.44 et 44.59 (même si l'addition des 2 donne bien le salaire brut, ils ne reprennent donc pas les chiffres des BS...


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Nanou certes 0,1´cts et 1h en moins mais ça ne va pas très loin, et le résultat brut est le même 

perso j’avais tout fait et un parent a appuyé sur fin de contrat et c’était exactement les mêmes chiffres. 

Si j’avais eu le même problème que toi, Pour 0,1 et/ou 1h en moins mais brut idem au mien, j’aurais laissé tomber.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
je n'ai pas rappelé le PE pour lui demander de corriger.
Par contre j'ai demandé à mon conseiller POLE EMPLOI de n'en prendre qu'une en compte, celle qu'il veut je m'en fous.
Je lui ai juste listé les différences en expliquant que le bonne c'était la Papier PDF.  Après même s'il a retenu l'autre pour des futurs rechargement dans 3 ans c'est pas à une heure près.
Mais sur le principe PAJEMPLOI fait aussi des erreurs là dessus


----------



## Ladrine 10 (3 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu 2 fin de contrat en août et octobre
Les PE sont passés par le nouveau système de  la paje 
Et aucun problème tout a bien suivi a pôle emploi
Apparemment tout est bien expliquer
Pas à pas 
Mes PE ont apprécié
Après c'est comme tout j'avais tout bien préparé
Il faut juste remplir comme il faut
Si fin de contrat compliqué avec un PE forcément sa n'ira pas
Moi se que je reproche c'est qu'on ne demande pas à l assmat de valider se que les PE envoie
Ici pôle emploi n'accepte plus si les documents ne sont pas dématérialisée
Pour moi pas eu de problème après j'ai peut être eu de la chance 😰


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors RIEN À VOIR … je viens d’appeler mon assurance voitures pour faire des modifications sur les 2 voitures et le gars hyper cool … relaxe … très sympa … en idf il aurait été excédé, et bien lui NON … donc je lui demande à quelle agence je suis tombée …

*AJACCIO*

Je lui ai dit « je ne suis jamais allée en Corse, mais j’y suis allée aujourd’hui pour modifier 2 contrats » ça l’a fait rire 🤣

En + il a pris le temps de signer à ma place électroniquement les 2 modifs suite aux sms reçus pour le faire 👍

Le pied la Corse


----------

